# [ZFS] Problem booting after running zpool upgrade on 9-stable



## y2s82 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a home NAS server that has 6 drives, each encrypted with geli, and boots from a USB boot drive containing a UFS /boot sector as well as the key files needed to access the encrypted drives. It had been running for about 2 years now with ZRAID2.  Recently, I updated the /usr/src and rebuilt the world and kernel to reflect the changes. 

When I ran [CMD=]zpool status[/CMD], it informed me to upgrade the ZFS pool as well.  
I did by running [CMD=]zpool upgrade -poolname-[/CMD].  
Short time later, after the conclusion of the upgrade, it told me to run another command involving gpart and bootsector, which I followed as well.  After a reboot, only a single line appears on the screen

```
gptzfsboot: No ZFS pools located, can't boot
```

On the hind sight, I wonder if it would have been necessary to export and import the pool.
I also read on another post that /boot/zfs/zpool.cache is no longer used; maybe the pool is not located due to the fact that disks has not been accessed with geli at that point of boot and therefore the pool does not exist. I am not sure what steps I must take to recover the pool.

I currently have the USB drive that formally was successful at booting the system prior to the update. The system is on AMD64 architecture.  I also have a live-system (i386) USB that I created only a few days ago.  What can I do to recover the system?  Please let me know if you require any additional information.


----------



## y2s82 (Jan 16, 2013)

The situation has been resolved.  I should have been more thoughtful when issuing commands.  The problem lied with the gpart bootcode: the message involved using the /boot/gptzfsboot when in fact I needed /boot/gptboot (or maybe didn't need to do anything at all since it already had it. Would that assumption be true or should I have ran the command anyways with the proper file?).  After reading through some of the instructions on ZFS I had bookmarked as well as the /usr/src/UPDATING, I was able to recover the server.  Whew...

My guess is that I would never use /boot/gptzfsboot as long as I rely on GELI to encrypt my drives.  Please let me know if there's a way to use GELI without the use of UFS.

Anyways, it seems that particular disaster is averted... now on to my HDD's keep dropping connections on me...


----------

